# Lightroom keeps asking to download Search and Replace plugin update



## jljonathan (Feb 11, 2011)

Just found that there is a newer ver. Installed and OK.

I was using Search and Replace plugin with LR 3.3 on a Mac. LR informed me of an update which I tried to download several times. Each time I got an error message, so I downloaded the latest Search and Replace plugin from Photographer's Toolbox and installed it. Every time I start LR it keeps asking if I want to download the latest ver. How can I stop this from happening?
Thanks
Jonathan


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 11, 2011)

Jonathan

Do you want to contact me directly?

John


----------

